# تأملات في يوم الجمعه العظيمه



## tamav maria (31 مارس 2010)

تأملات في يوم الجمعة العظيمة وكلمات يسوع السبع .

يوم الجمعة العظيمة , هو يوم مميز في تاريخ الكون ,انه يوم صوم وقطاعة وتقشف وصلاة .نتذكر موت السيد المسيح على الصليب ليعطي الخلاص للبشر .ومن الأناجيل الأربعة نلتقط كلمات تفوه بها ابن الله وهو معلق على الصليب بين الأرض والسماء. 

أولا: 

((يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يدرون ماذا يفعلون )).لوقا 23/34

انه يجد عذرا لمن لا عذر لهم . ان كانو يجهلون انه ابن الله , فهم لا يجهلون انه بريء.هذا ما قاله بيلاطس علنا

(( اني لا أجد فيه علة )) لوقا 23/ 4 

المسيح يغفر لأعدائه وبذلك يطبق كلامه :

(( أحبوا أعداءكم , صلوا لأجل من يضطهدكم)). الغفران عمل بطولي ولكنه من أبهى ثمار المحبة .

-ما كان أشرفه اسطفانوس, أول الشهداء لما طلب الغفران لراجميه .....

-ما كان أشرفه غاندي لما طلب الغفران لمن أرداه رميا بالرصاص .....

-ما كان أشرفه البابايوحنا الثاني لما غفر لمن حاول قتله وصافحه .

ثانيا((اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس )).

لوقا 23/39-43

مثل المسيح المصلوب رد لص اليمين الى التوبة. ((هكذا كل مسيحي واعظ بمثله , لا سيما الوداعة والمحبة)) المسيحيون الأولون ألم يمسحوا العالم الوثني بمثل وداعتهم ومحبتهم؟ فلنكن قدوة صالحة : ((أنتم نور العالم , أنتم ملح الأرض )) .

موقف البشر من الألم المحتم مزدوج :

-موقف لص الشمال , وهو التمرد فالكفر , فالغرق في لجة الألم , فالهلاك .

-موقف لص اليمين , وهو الاذعان, فالتمثل بالمسيح , فالتسامي فوق لجة الغرق , فالخلاص . 

((الحق أقول لك :انك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس ))

عسى هذا يكون نصيبنا .

ثالثا (هذه أمك)) :يوحنا19/26

يوحنا الحبيب لم يكن يتيما, أمه كانت لا تزال على قيد الحياة ....

اذ أراد المسيح بقوله له ((هذه أمك ))أن يجمع كل البشر في شخص يوحنا ويعطيهم أما روحية لهم .

رابعا:

((الهي الهي لماذا تركتني ))متى27/46ومرقس 15/34

عبثا نحاول فهم العزلة الأليمة التي قاساها السيد المسيح على الصليب ....الجميع تخلوا عنه , ما عدا مريم أمه ويوحنا وبعض النسوة, ولكن ما حيلتهم . وهم عاجزون حتى عن أن يسقوه نقطة ماء , حتى أبوه السماوي يبدو وكأنه أيضا تركه وتخلى عنه. وصل السيد المسيح على الصليب الى حافة اليأس ولكنه لم ييأس ولم يشك في محبة أبيه , بل بين يديه استودع روحه من جراء التيتم, تخلي الأصحاب, فراق الأحبة والاستيحاش , من لنا اذ ذاك غير المصلوب ونعمة الاحتمال التي استحقها لنا على صليبه .

خامسا (أنا عطشان)).يوحنا 19/28

- يسوع عطشان الى محبتنا, هل نقدم له قلوبنا ؟

(( يا بني , أعطني قلبك )).

- يسوع عطشان بعطش الفقراء والمساكين المرضى والمحزونين واليتامى والمظلومين .... هل نقدم له كأس ماء المعونة والتعزية ؟

((كنت جائعا فأطعمتموني)).

- يسوع عطشان بعطش الأولاد الى التربية الحسنة, هل يسهر الوالدان على تربيتهم ؟

وهل هم قدوة صالحة لهم ؟ 

((من يشكك أحد هؤلاء الصغار, حري به أن يعلق بعنقه حجر الرحى ويلقى بالبحر )).

-يسوع عطشان بعطش علاقتنا الى الوفاق والسلام, فهلا روينا عطشه بنبذ كل ما يفرق بيننا ؟

سادسا : ((لقد تم كل شيء)) يوحنا 19/20

عسانا ساعة موتنا نقول مثل المسيح :

((لقد أتممت مشيئتك يا رب ,في كل مكان وزمان...)).

أذاك نستودع أرواحنا بين يدي أب كريم لن يبخل علينا لأننا لم نبخل عليه ولا على كل من سئلنا عنهم في الحياة .

سابعا: (( بين يديك أستودع روحي )).لوقا 23/46

عندما يواجه الانسان غمرة الموت , ويتاح له أن يتكلم فانه يبوح بما يعتبره جوهر الحياة وشريعتها . 

هكذا المسيح أعطانا على الصليب شريعة الحياة ودستورها ببضع كلمات من فمه القدوس , وهي : الثقة بمحبة الأب, المحبة للقريب حتى الغفران, الأمل بالفردوس ان نحن حملنا الصليب مثله , الصمود في المحن , الارتماء بين ذراعي مريم العذراء , وطوبى لمن يسمع كلام الرب ويعمل به .

أرادوا له الصليب طمسا لرسالته الخلاصية , فكان تحقيقا لها اذ بصليبه صالح البشر مع الآب وأدخلهم العائلة الالهية , وفتح لهم باب النعيم . أرادوها هوان وعار فكانت خلاص وانتصار .

صلاة:

يا يسوع يا فادي البشر... 

بالصليب دخلت المجد .....

بالصليب قهرت الموت .......

بالصليب نلت المفغرة ..........

بالصليب جعلتني ابنا لله ............

بالصليب أعطيت عذابي معناه الحقيقي .........

بالصليب أعدت الفرح للعالم ..................

اجعلني أدرك أن طريق المجد تمر بدرب الصليب .........

اجعلني لك أداة طيعة تواصل بها افتداء العالم ..............

قوني وطوعني معك لأحمل الصليب الذي تريد أن تواصل حمله .........

أعطني ميراثا في نعمك ومجدك .............................

واشركني يوما مع أمك الممجدة في غبطة الأبدية..................أمين


----------



## النهيسى (31 مارس 2010)

*
منتهى الشكر 


تأمل جميل جدا

سلام الرب يسوع



​*


----------



## mero_engel (31 مارس 2010)

*مووووضوع قيم جدااا*
*تسلم ايدك*
*واحلي تقييم كمان*
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مارس 2010)

فى منتهى الجمال يا نيتا 
شكرا كتير على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2010)

*


تامل رائع جداااا يا نيتا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

*


----------



## bant el mase7 (2 أبريل 2010)

ليس حبا أعظم من هذا

مجدا لك ألهى يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (2 أبريل 2010)

> يسوع يا فادي البشر...
> 
> بالصليب دخلت المجد .....
> 
> ...


 
امين

شكرا للصلاة الطيبة وللموضوع الطيب
تحيتي ​


----------



## عادل نسيم (2 أبريل 2010)

*أختي نيتا*
*شكراً كل الشكر علي موضوع تأملات في يوم الجمعة الكبيرة *
قوني وطوعني معك لأحمل الصليب الذي تريد أن تواصل حمله


----------

